# Camping for the young party crowd



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

My son and friends are looking for a campground (public or private) with a later curfew near Mears. A visit to the dunes is planed. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

The best bet if you can rough it with no showers or water would be to camp on some public land away from everyone one else.Get a county map ,look for the Nat'l Forest,get a permit from the DNR and party on.Thats what I used to do ,its sucks to break down camp at Midnight because you get kicked out for having too much fun


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

rent a cabin on some acreage. cost 150 bucks or so all chip in
returnables will cover that cost


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

You are not going to find a camp ground of any sort, public or private, any more that allows what the kids are looking for.

Thank God the only one that was no holds bared was sold and turned into a great camp ground. We haven't had the Muskegon county swat team come to town in quite a few years.


----------



## angler57 (Jan 11, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> My son and friends are looking for a campground (public or private) with a later curfew near Mears. A visit to the dunes is planed. Any suggestions?


*Someone please advise these people. They may well be the bunch that camped next to us last summer. *
*Was young once. Understand being there.*
*A very important part of camping is enjoying nature and solitude.*
*Solitude is certainly what these youngsters need.*


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Bucket-Back said:


> The best bet if you can rough it with no showers or water would be to camp on some public land away from everyone one else.Get a county map ,look for the Nat'l Forest,get a permit from the DNR and party on.Thats what I used to do ,its sucks to break down camp at Midnight because you get kicked out for having too much fun


This is what we used to do. We could stay up as late as we wanted and didn't screw up another groups camping experience.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Bucket-Back said:


> ,,,,its sucks to break down camp at Midnight because you get kicked out for having too much fun


It wasn't too bad for us,, we'd never even make it til dark, we'd get kicked out before we even got set up....:lol: All we had to do was gather up our empties and pray the camp cops didn't call our parents...


----------

